# My second freehand pen



## Old Lar (Jun 19, 2012)

I just got some pictures of my second freehand (kitless) pen. The first was done, but really bad. This one only took 3 bodies and 2 caps to get the threads right. My section is a little rough but done. I will probably replace it down the line. I used a 3/8x24 tap and die on the section and body. I had tried a 10m on the first two and ended up breaking them. This one works better for some reason.
Comments welcome.


----------



## yort81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow!  Beautiful!


----------



## watch_art (Jun 19, 2012)

what material is that?  Beautiful!  

And great job on your second pen!


----------



## OOPS (Jun 19, 2012)

I think you have a very impressive result for your second pen.  I particularly like how it looks with the cap on.  Smooth lines, and a nice design.  Did you pour that blank yourself?


----------



## anthonyd (Jun 19, 2012)

Really nice!

Tony


----------



## Old Lar (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks, it was a home brew blank that I was fortunate enough to have made three.  Used them all before I finished the pen.


----------



## Twissy (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice going Larry. Nice shape to the pen, and a nice finish.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Jun 20, 2012)

Beautiful pen, I love the color!


----------



## Robert111 (Jun 20, 2012)

Great job! It's a beauty!


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jun 22, 2012)

very nice Larry and I feel your pain. I have a pile of sections and bodies from the "training" of my first.


----------



## Dustygoose (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice.  I have tools heading to the house now. I hope I can master the Kitless


----------



## watch_art (Jun 23, 2012)

Dustygoose said:


> Very nice.  I have tools heading to the house now. I hope I can master the Kitless



You'll do fine.  Just go over all the steps in your head and have some doodles with measurements that you want before you start.

Have fun!


----------

